# TUG SSL Cert expired



## Ken555 (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 23, 2022)

I'm getting that too.  Just told Firefox to proceed.  Had it been anywhere other than here, I'd have backed off.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 23, 2022)

should be fixed now


----------

